# Selling my 03 k1200LT



## momo_oo[][]oo (May 23, 2007)

I’m selling my beast 2003 bmw k1200LT, the best touring bike money can buy, starts and runs every time and just had oil changed and filter and fuel pump, fuel filter, strainer, gasket, engine air filter all the new parts put in last month. Currently has 60041 miles and going up cuz it’s my daily. Has a reverse gear and heated grips, seats, radio, cd and last but not least it’s Texas clean blue title in hand asking $3800. located in Dallas tx


----------



## XChallengeRdr (Jul 15, 2020)

Good luck with the sale. That bike has hundreds of thousands of if-cared-for miles left in it. far better shape than my RT from the same era.
m


----------



## momo_oo[][]oo (May 23, 2007)

XChallengeRdr said:


> Good luck with the sale. That bike has hundreds of thousands of if-cared-for miles left in it. far better shape than my RT from the same era.
> m


 Thanks, I’m the second owner and the unpredictable weather and lack of good roads where I’m currently at, doesn’t allow me to joy ride it or enjoy it to the fullest as I have enjoyed my previous motorcycle and that’s what’s forcing me to sell.
some times you just have to let go.


----------

